# Do i have two firewalls or not ?



## SundanceKid (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi,

I have Windows XP home edition and when i bought the comoutr i got 18 months free of McAfee Security Centre which is always active.

When i go to > Control Panel > Security Center > Windows Firewall 

It says Windows Firewall is on, so between the Windows Firewall and the McAfee,do i have two firewalls ?

If so,do i need both or what should i do ?

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, disable one or the other would be my advice.


----------



## SundanceKid (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheers,turned off the Windows Firewall.

Thanks


----------

